# Nếu Trong Nhà Có Trẻ Nhỏ, Bạn Nhất Định Phải Đọc Bài Viết Này



## ngoctutran (11 Tháng năm 2016)

*Một nhóm các nhà khoa học trên thế giới lên tới 100 người đã khẩn cầu Liên Hợp Quốc cảnh báo về tác động khủng khiếp của điện thoại với trẻ em.*

Tiến sĩ Martin Blank từ Khoa sinh lý và sóng di động sinh lý học tại Đại học Colombia đã cùng khoảng 100 nhà khoa học khác trên khắp thế giới đang khẩn cầu Liên Hợp Quốc cảnh báo về sự nguy hiểm của những thiết bị phát ra điện từ như smartphone (điện thoại di động thông minh) và Wi-Fi, đặc biệt là tác hại của chúng lên phụ nữ và trẻ em.

https://3.bp.************/-yFhkPkKTio0/VzL_N-3d-vI/AAAAAAAAAmQ/MYh1UuIBN0obrpQwhh8cyrivF6XvXASDwCLcB/s1600/dien-thoai-di-dong-ung-thu-tre-em.jpg​
Nhiều nghiên cứu đã cho thấy rằng bức xạ từ điện thoại di động và các thiết bị như máy tính bảng có thể gây ra ung thư. Bạn có biết Cơ quan Nghiên cứu Quốc tế về Ung thư (IARC) đã xếp tần số vô tuyến (gồm cả những gì từ điện thoại di động) vào nhóm những tác nhân gây ung thư vào năm 2011.

Sự nguy hiểm của việc sử dụng điện thoại di động đã được Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới WHO chính thức xác nhận vào năm 2011 cho rằng nó có thể gây bệnh ung thư. Tuyên bố này dựa trên quyết định của một nhóm 31 nhà khoa học đến từ 14 nước sau khi xem xét các bằng chứng cho thấy khẳng định trên là chính xác.

Đây là một tin khiến nhiều người, nhất là các bậc làm cha mẹ phải giật mình. Điện thoại di động đặc biệt có hại với trẻ nhỏ bởi bộ não của chúng hấp thụ bức xạ gấp nhiều lần so với người trưởng thành.

https://4.bp.************/-oJqeg37-V-Q/VzL_NsQMyQI/AAAAAAAAAmM/xeIfHuMUWigFkzpmwHZv1QDYAfUisADqwCKgB/s1600/tac-dong-cua-dien-thoai-1.png​Tiến sĩ Devra Davis, một trong những người được có uy tín và kinh nghiệm lâu năm nghiên cứu vể sự nguy hiểm của điện thoại di động cho biết: “Mỗi chiếc điện thoại di động là một máy phát vi sóng hai chiều. Ngành công nghiệp di động đã thành công khi đấu tranh để được dùng cụm từ ‘năng lượng tần số vô tuyến’ thay vì bức xạ vi sóng. Bởi họ biết rằng năng lượng tần số vô tuyến nghe có vẻ vô hại hơn.

Nhưng năng lượng tần số vô tuyến chính là cách gọi khác của bức xạ vi sóng. Nếu mọi người hiểu được rằng mình đang đặt một thiết bị bức xạ vi sóng hai chiều ngay cạnh não của mình hoặc gần cơ quan sinh dục, họ có thể sẽ có suy nghĩ khác”.

*Ảnh hưởng khủng khiếp của điện thoại di động tới khả năng sinh sản, phụ nữ có thai và trẻ em*

Tiến sĩ Devra Davis đã đưa ra cảnh báo rằng việc tiếp xúc với bức xạ từ điện thoại có thể gây ra những hậu quả nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe con người: Làm thay đổi ADN, thay đổi tuần hoàn não, tổn thương dây cột sống, ảnh hưởng tới khả năng học hỏi…

Tiến sĩ Davis còn cho biết, bộ não của trẻ em chứa nhiều dung dịch hơn người lớn và có hộp sọ mỏng hơn nên sẽ ảnh hưởng tới lượng bức xạ được hấp thụ, khiến chúng dễ bị tổn thương hơn so với người lớn.

Với thiếu niên dùng điện thoại từ khi còn nhỏ, nguy cơ bị ung thư não cao gấp 4-5 lần so với những đứa trẻ khác không sử dụng.

Trong khi đó, một phân tích tổng hợp cho thấy việc tiếp xúc với bức xạ điện từ mức độ thấp từ điện thoại đã làm giảm tính linh hoạt của tinh trùng tới 8% và khả năng sống của tinh trùng tới 9%.

https://3.bp.************/-xRiK01wKedg/VzL_NrEKZGI/AAAAAAAAAmI/IIOXplej58oXzFBnGchwXIVTQ1Tzs6FdwCKgB/s1600/de-dien-thoai.jpg​
*Các bậc phụ huynh nên làm gì?*

Trước những tác hại khủng khiếp mà điện thoại di động có thể gây ra đối với trẻ nhỏ, các nhà khoa học khuyến cáo các bậc phụ huynh nên thực hiện những việc sau đây:

1. Đừng để con bạn dùng điện thoại di động hay bất kỳ một thiết bị không dây nào.

2. Hạn chế tối đa việc dùng điện thoại di động. Khi điện thoại đang bật, nó sẽ liên tục phát ra bức xạ, kể cả khi bạn không gọi điện, nên hãy tắt điện thoại đi nếu có thể.

3. Giảm thiểu hoặc ngừng sử dụng những thiết bị không dây khác. Cả điện thoại bàn di động cũng có thể là nguy cơ. Tốt nhất nên để máy chính ở cách xa bạn ít nhất ba căn phòng so với nơi bạn dành nhiều thời gian nhất, đặc biệt là phòng ngủ.

4. Không nên dùng điện thoại ở vùng sóng yếu, bởi sóng càng yếu thì điện thoại càng phải dùng nhiều năng lượng để truyền dẫn, từ đó sẽ phát ra nhiều bức xạ hơn.

5. Tránh mang điện thoại trên người, không để điện thoại dưới gối hay gần đầu trong lúc ngủ. Để điện thoại trong áo lót hay túi ngực ở gần tim chính là tự tìm đến rắc rối, đàn ông để điện thoại trong túi quần cũng dễ gây vô sinh.

6. Nơi nguy hiểm nhất, nếu nói về việc tiếp xúc với bức xạ, là khoảng 15cm xung quanh ăng ten phát. Vì vậy, khi điện thoại đang bật, đừng để bộ phận nào tiếp xúc với khu vực đó.

7. Hạn chế dùng điện thoại ở nơi công cộng vì nhiều người rất nhạy cảm với trường điện từ, đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ, chúng mỏng manh hơn ta rất nhiều.


----------



## longphamdoan89 (29 Tháng tư 2017)

Nhà mình cũng có trẻ con, thật đáng lo ngại


----------

